# Angelboardtreffen



## buggs (1. Oktober 2003)

Super Berichte der Autoren besonders der von Martin :b 
Macht weiter so mit dem Magzin :b


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2003)

Was wäre das Mag ohne die Mitarbeit von den Membern??


----------



## Mikesch (2. Dezember 2003)

*Bundesfischereischein*

Im Artikel über und zum AB-Treffen, Fliegenfischereinsteigertreff, steht eine Zeile, die man so nicht stehen lassen kann.

*Achtung: der Bundesfischereischein ist notwendig!!* 

Einen Bundesfischereischein gibt es nicht!!!!

Fischereirecht ist immer noch Landessache.
Die Fischereischeine der einzelnen Bundesländer werden allerdings in ganz Deutschland anerkannt.


----------



## Mikesch (2. Dezember 2003)

Jetzt hab' ich ein bisschen gemeckert  .

Ansonsten ist es TOP.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis: Ist ja kein Meckern
Ausserdem können wir damit leben
Sorry fürs Versehen!


----------



## fly-martin (2. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Mikesch

Du hast ja sooo recht - das Ding heist Jahresfischereischein ( oder 5 Jahresfischereischein )....

und der Fehler liegt bei mir - denn ich nenne das Ding immer Bundesfischereischen....sorry!

Egal - jeder der bei dem Fischen mitmachen will muss einen gültigen Fischereischein haben !


----------



## Franky (4. Dezember 2003)

Huuups - das lese ich ja erst jetzt...
Darf ich trotzdem teilnehmen??? Bei mir steht Fischereischein drauf............ Nix Jahres, 5 Jahres - nur Fischereischein... :q


----------

